# Rem 870 stock removal problem



## 60shutch (Jan 1, 2011)

My son got me a camo stock for my 870 express for Christmas but I can't get the screw loose in the stock to remove it.  The gun is about 25 years old.  I am afraid I will strip the head if I keep on using brute force.  it is a flat head screw. Any ideas????

I have sprayed some wd40 in the hole and let it sit but that didn't help.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 1, 2011)

I would spray liquid wrench, Or PB blaster[ I like PB BLaster the best] penetrating oil on the nut area a couple of times, let sit for several hours, WD 40 is not a penetrating oil, then get a long shank screwdriver that fully fits the slot, I have a square one that you can put a small adjustable wrench on, take it slow and patient,get someone to hold the stock while you turn the screw, You should be able to get it loose after spraying some good penetrating oil and letting it work for a while don't put too much that you damage the wood, also you can get a long punch in and tap the nut a little this might help loosen but be easy just a few taps and be careful not to mess up the slot, if this does not loosen, I would take it to a gun smith.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 1, 2011)

one hogman said:


> I would spray liquid wrench, Or PB blaster[ I like PB BLaster the best] penetrating oil on the nut area a couple of times, let sit for several hours, WD 40 is not a penetrating oil, then get a long shank screwdriver that fully fits the slot, I have a square one that you can put a small adjustable wrench on, take it slow and patient,get someone to hold the stock while you turn the screw, You should be able to get it loose after spraying some good penetrating oil and letting it work for a while don't put too much that you damage the wood, also you can get a long punch in and tap the nut a little this might help loosen but be easy just a few taps and be careful not to mess up the slot, if this does not loosen, I would take it to a gun smith.


great advice. i couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 1, 2011)

You can spray penetrating oil in the stock hole until you're old people and it likely won't do any good at all.  There is a lock washer under the head of the stock bolt that will seal the hole down to the threads in all probability.    Penetrating oil sprayed in there won't do the wood any good and may well wreck the stock.

Put the stock butt up in a woodworker's vicepad it with a towel and clamp it down.  Get a decent light and look down the hole.  determine if you have a hex head bolt with a slot, or just a slotted bolt.  The hex head bolts are easy with an extension and ratchet.  If it's only slotted, then you have to find a big enough screwdriver that fits well and use a little muscle.

Dave


----------



## one hogman (Jan 1, 2011)

miles58 said:


> You can spray penetrating oil in the stock hole until you're old people and it likely won't do any good at all.  There is a lock washer under the head of the stock bolt that will seal the hole down to the threads in all probability.    Penetrating oil sprayed in there won't do the wood any good and may well wreck the stock.
> 
> Put the stock butt up in a woodworker's vicepad it with a towel and clamp it down.  Get a decent light and look down the hole.  determine if you have a hex head bolt with a slot, or just a slotted bolt.  The hex head bolts are easy with an extension and ratchet.  If it's only slotted, then you have to find a big enough screwdriver that fits well and use a little muscle.
> 
> Dave



Every one of these I have taken off had a hole in the nut that holds the stock on, The spray can get to the threads. I have several and  have changed the stocks out on several, I have a tool I made for the forend nut it is not removed easily without one.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 1, 2011)

one hogman said:


> I would spray liquid wrench, Or PB blaster[ I like PB BLaster the best] penetrating oil on the nut area a couple of times, let sit for several hours, WD 40 is not a penetrating oil, then get a long shank screwdriver that fully fits the slot, I have a square one that you can put a small adjustable wrench on, take it slow and patient,get someone to hold the stock while you turn the screw, You should be able to get it loose after spraying some good penetrating oil and letting it work for a while don't put too much that you damage the wood, also you can get a long punch in and tap the nut a little this might help loosen but be easy just a few taps and be careful not to mess up the slot, if this does not loosen, I would take it to a gun smith.





miles58 said:


> You can spray penetrating oil in the stock hole until you're old people and it likely won't do any good at all.  There is a lock washer under the head of the stock bolt that will seal the hole down to the threads in all probability.    Penetrating oil sprayed in there won't do the wood any good and may well wreck the stock.
> 
> Put the stock butt up in a woodworker's vicepad it with a towel and clamp it down.  Get a decent light and look down the hole.  determine if you have a hex head bolt with a slot, or just a slotted bolt.  The hex head bolts are easy with an extension and ratchet.  If it's only slotted, then you have to find a big enough screwdriver that fits well and use a little muscle.
> 
> Dave



Put the information in these two posts together, and go for it.  Put the gun in a padded vise.  You can use a machinist's vise that you pad, you don't need to put a lot of pressure on on the stock. you just want to keep it from rotating.

Get a big square shank screw driver, put in the slot, (check orientation with a flashlight), and use a wrench to turn the screwdriver while you lean into it.  Using the wrench is the secret to getting enough torque while keeping the screwdriver from jumping out of the slot.

As far as the penetrating oil, remove the trigger group, stand the gun straight up, and spray the penetrating oil on the end of the bolt, which is visible at that back of the receiver, let stand in the corner for a while.

I've removed some stocks that others had given up on as "frozen" and the square shanked screwdriver, and wrench has never failed.  Use as big a wrench as you have that will fit the screwdriver.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 1, 2011)

Kroil is the best lubricant to break a bolt or nut loose.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 1, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> As far as the penetrating oil, remove the trigger group, stand the gun straight up, and spray the penetrating oil on the end of the bolt, which is visible at that back of the receiver, let stand in the corner for a while.



What he said.  A good shot of PB Blaster or Kroil will get that screw ready to move by the next day.


----------



## LRanger007 (Jan 1, 2011)

Brownells sells a socket with a screwdriver shank inside of it and the socket fits over the screw.  You can make one of those tools fairly easy out of an old socket and a piece of tool stock if you have access to a wire fed welder.  If that tool dosent break it loose, then it is probably not gonna happen.  If you go with a screw driver, be sure that the tip fits tightly and has no bevel in the screw slot or you will probably bugger up the screw and create a reaL proble.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=967/Product/SHOTGUN_BUTTSTOCK_BOLT_BITS


----------



## 60shutch (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks very much to all those who replied.  Got er done with the PB Blaster sprayed at the base of the trigger guard and bought a heftier screwdriver and put it in my vice (with padding) and it came loose quite easily.  First time I have used the PB Blaster - good stuff!

Thanks again!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 5, 2011)

60shutch said:


> Thanks very much to all those who replied.  Got er done with the PB Blaster sprayed at the base of the trigger guard and bought a heftier screwdriver and put it in my vice (with padding) and it came loose quite easily.  First time I have used the PB Blaster - good stuff!
> 
> Thanks again!



They ALL beat me to it..........I was going to recommend the PB Blaster too

I cant count how many times that stuff has busted nuts for me


----------



## jglenn (Jan 5, 2011)

you should really try Kroil if you like PB


----------

